# emergency



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey guys and girls. I have abit of a problem at the minute. I have a injured crow my brother found on base and i have no means of transportation. It is in my room at the min and I will get in trouble if caught with it. I couldn't just leave it to die. I was wondering if any1 lives near camp pendleton that can come and take care of it. Nothing is broken. Its young and is missing feathers on its right wing 2 spots. Possible hawk attack. Its not noisy which is the main reason it stays in the room. I have til tuesday night to find it somewhere to go my room mate will get back on wednesday. If any1 can help please call my cellphone @ 7707147159. Call me at anytime even if its way early in morning or late. I dont get on internet much i will try and get on tomorrow if I can and check the post. Thanks Robert.

Semper Fi.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

if you lived closer i would take him in.i hope someone can help you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Robert,

I've PM'ed Margaret and George .. they are the closest to you .. I'm at 949-584-6696 but am a bit farther away.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Robert,

I tried to call your number. I got a message that says it was disconnected. Check the number you wrote and I'll call again. It is Sunday night now. I just got on the computer and found your post and Terry's PM to me. I'm close, in Fallbrook and will take the bird if I can connect with you.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I got in touch with Robert and should be able to get the crow tomorrow.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Robert,
> 
> I tried to call your number. I got a message that says it was disconnected. Check the number you wrote and I'll call again. It is Sunday night now. I just got on the computer and found your post and Terry's PM to me. I'm close, in Fallbrook and will take the bird if I can connect with you.
> 
> Margaret


Thanks, Margaret! Hope things can still work out for this bird.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I was able to get the crow this morning. He is in good shape. Eating and pooping well. Looks like he lost some flight feathers on one wing. A big thank you goes to Robert and his brother Jason for rescuing and caring for this bird, as well as finding PT to help get it to a rehabber. The crow will be staying with me a couple of days till I can get it to a Lic. rehabber. It should be back in the sky as a free bird before summer ends.

Margaret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hopefully, the Lic. rehabber will be able to let him go from the area in which he was found so he can be reunited with his flock.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Many thanks to Margaret, Robert, and Jason for this save! Well done, you all!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Many thanks to Margaret, Robert, and Jason for this save! Well done, you all!
> 
> Terry


DITTO!!!!! Thank you Margaret, Robert and Jason!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Charis said:


> Hopefully, the Lic. rehabber will be able to let him go from the area in which he was found so he can be reunited with his flock.


 That would be the very best outcome. Unfortunately it was on a very large military base out in the boonies. Finding someone to take crows for rehab in this area is tough. There is one place in this county, but if they can't fly 100%, they euthanize. I'd rehab him, I think it would be no more than allowing his flights to grow back, but it's illegal for me to have him, so at least I can get him to someone licensed who I know won't kill him if he isn't releasable.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm pretty sure there is a happy ending in process here. The rehabber mentioned is a personal friend of both myself and Margaret. When I talked to her (the rehabber) today, she mentioned that she had a message from Margaret about the crow, so I'm pretty sure all is well. Margaret and I both know that "our" rehabber friend gives everybirdy every chance.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job, everyone. Now who has pics??


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I love when things come together, Great job everyone!!! Mindy


----------



## xtremejay (Jan 12, 2005)

*picture*

http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg235/krippler1987/untitled.jpg


----------

